# Few questions about the 240sx



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

Hey! I am a n00bie to the board. And I had a few questions about the 240sx. For all generations. 
1) What are a few common problems for the 240sx mechincal wise
2) Stats of a 240sx (Like HP, torque and such)
3) How realiblie are they? (If they are like other Nissans then GOOD SHOW I SAY :d)
4) What where the model line ups. Like for an example Se, GS-R kinda thing

Thanks Guys!!


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

Welcome to the board.
I don't have he answers to all of your questions, 
but the 240sx is a great car
there is a base model, SE, and LE
1989-90had a 135 hp SOHC motor
91 on had the 155hp DOHC motor
89-93 had the choice of fastback or coupe
94 was convertible only

Hope this helps. 
Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

The only real PROBLEM with 240's is that they tend to eat brakes and caliper sets. A Brembo Big Brake Kit of 300ZX brake upgrade fixes this problem though.

as for reliability, my car has 130K miles on it right now, +or- about 50 miles, and is still making 205 RWHP and running 14's on motor and low 13's on Nitrous.


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

The SOHC motors have a problem with Leaky injectors, and all hatchbacks have issues with rust under the spoiler. The valve cover gasket likes to leak too (not a big deal). Also the DOHC engines have an issue with the IAA valve getting clogged up and causeing weird idle issues. The timing chain guides like to get loose too, and rub on the timing chain. Listen for a rattle (not ticking). Usually this is easily fixable. The manual sunroofs like to get loose too, and cause excess cabin noise (easily fixed). Check out the FAQ at 240sx.org for LOTS of common little things. There are No major issues though.

300zx brake upgrade.. mmmmm yummy. soon I hope.

89-90 had 140hp and 160ft lb of torque
91-up has 155hp and 160ftlb

also for 89-90 there was an SE and XE no LE. SE had a leather option.
from 91-93 you could get Super Hicas and LSD together. from 95+ you could get LSD w/ ABS as a package.

The KA has been proven to 350+ hp on the stock bottom end, and drivetrain to 450+

Aries - what kind of nitrous setup are you running? Give details


----------



## AceInHole (May 8, 2002)

Aries240sx said:


> *The only real PROBLEM with 240's is that they tend to eat brakes and caliper sets. A Brembo Big Brake Kit of 300ZX brake upgrade fixes this problem though. *


I haven't had a real problem eating through brakes and calipers.... i've had brake fade issues but those were partially resolved switching to a more open faced rim.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2002)

if you're having issues with fade you're just on the brakes too much


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

brakes are for L0000s3rs! lol.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Theres the 89-90 SOHC
trouble spots??
The driver side seat tends to wear and rip, there is a known issue with a peace of plastic brreaking on the timing belt in the 89-90 but never known to do anything but make a brief noise on a cold start up.
Cars are great I have a 89 and have had no issues other then typical wear and tear issues.
go to.
importfanatix.com to learn alot about 240sx's


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn, this is one really old thread...I don;t even know why I'm subscribed to it, LOL. At least you bumped up the corret thread


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

May 12th, 2002, 10:56 AM 

WOW! hahaha talk about bringing back the dead 
its coo though at least he's informative.



> there is a known issue with a peace of plastic brreaking on the timing belt in the 89-90 but never known to do anything but make a brief noise on a cold start up.


i ahev this problem. would u just replace ur belts? (i tightened them awhile back and still didn't help)


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

i need a VVVVVVVVVVVVLLLLLLLLLLLLSSSSSSSSSSSSDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD IMMEDIATELY dammit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you want a J30 VLSD with axles? or an R32 K-frame? i can get both tomorrow. take your pic.


----------



## rhsquicksilver (Mar 9, 2015)

shushank said:


> It's Amazing! I hacked 5 facebook accounts of my friends from this site facebook account hacking software free download successfully. I was shocked for a minute that password was hacked. It's really a best hacking site, 100% working. Infact I tried so many sites online but only this site really works and password got hacked. I hacked the password of my girlfriend facebook who was suspicious. Hurry up it's now for free and instant hacking system implemented. Check it out facebook password hacker | how to hack facebook account password and enjoy hacking facebook password of anyone you want. This site is 100% working, very trusted and safe to hack facebook account online without survey.



Are you freaking serious? Posting links on how to hack people on a public forum? And a CAR forum at that? This post is being reported.


----------

